# My old school Lanzar amp.



## onekingdwnjh150 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had this back in HS and it has been sitting in my room in the box for years.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't seen one of those in a long time.


----------



## joeyglvr (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice!! i had one of those too. awesome stuff. too bad they don't make em like they used to. i also had a couple of 150's and they were little beasts!


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

I love the old-school look of these amps, but never have actually been satisfied with the reviews of others to actually buy one myself... you planning to run it?


----------

